# große textfelder



## maxikey (18. Juli 2008)

Heyhoo,
auf z.B der LastFM-Startseite sieht man derzeitig ein großes Textfeld, bei dem man einen Künstler eingeben muss. Dessen Maße sind aber anders als bei normalen Textfeldern: Es ist viel tiefer und breiter.
Wie macht man so etwas?

DANKE in VORAUS für SCHNELLE ANTWORTEN!

MFG Maxi


----------



## Chumper (18. Juli 2008)

Entweder nimmst du textarea-Felder oder arbeitest mit Stylesheet-Angaben im Input-Tag, wie width, height und padding.


----------



## maxikey (19. Juli 2008)

OK! Ich habs jetzt. Aber wie kann ich die Schriftgröße in ihr ändern?

MFG Maxi


----------



## Quaese (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,

mit Hilfe der CSS-Eigenschaft font-size.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

